# Perspex and UVB



## Kc_read (May 3, 2012)

I just got my 2 first frogs love them already, at the moment there is only temporary boarding on top but im building a lid for it tomoro, quick question does UV get through perspex and how quickly will it degrade? im worried if i use mesh it will get too hot and they may get burnt on it

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## damian83 (May 3, 2012)

Perspex depending on quality will fade but not quickly and from what I remember uv light finds it hard to penetrate through,


----------



## Kc_read (May 3, 2012)

Cheers, im gonna grab some mesh and test how hot it gets before i try anyway. Wat i have in place is adequete but not apealing

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Virides (May 3, 2012)

*Sourced from wikipedia. Perspex (or acrylic) absorbs wavelengths below 300nm: 
*
PMMA transmits up to 92% of visible light (3 mm thickness), and gives a reflection of about 4% from each of its surfaces on account of its refractive index (1.4914 at 587.6 nm).[SUP][3][/SUP] It filters ultraviolet (UV) light at wavelengths below about 300 nm (similar to ordinary window glass). Some manufacturers[SUP][15][/SUP] add coatings or additives to PMMA to improve absorption in the 300–400 nm range. PMMA passes infrared light of up to 2800 nm and blocks IR of longer wavelengths up to 25000 nm. Colored PMMA varieties allow specific IR wavelengths to pass while blocking visible light (for remote control or heat sensor applications, for example).

*The chart shows the ranges of wavelengths, anything over 300nm will penetrate perspex:
*
Subtypes The electromagnetic spectrum of ultraviolet light can be subdivided in a number of ways. The draft ISO standard on determining solar irradiances (ISO-DIS-21348)[SUP][5][/SUP] describes the following ranges:


class="wysiwyg_dashes"
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
! class="blocksubhead" ! Name
! class="blocksubhead" ! Abbreviation
! class="blocksubhead" !
Wavelength
range
(in 
nanometers
)

! class="blocksubhead" ! Energy per photon
(in 
electronvolts
)

|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
! class="blocksubhead" ! Before UV spectrum
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" |
Visible light

| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | over 400 nm
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | under 3.10 eV
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | Ultraviolet A,
long wave, or
black light

| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | UVA
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 400 – 315 nm
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 3.10 – 3.94 eV
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
! class="blocksubhead" !
*Near (visible by birds, insects and fishes.)*

| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | NUV
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 400 – 300 nm
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 3.10 – 4.13 eV
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | Ultraviolet B or medium wave
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | UVB
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 315 – 280 nm
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 3.94 – 4.43 eV
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
! class="blocksubhead" !
*Middle*

| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | MUV
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 300 – 200 nm
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 4.13 – 6.20 eV
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | Ultraviolet C, short wave, or
germicidal

| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | UVC
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 280 – 100 nm
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 4.43 – 12.4 eV
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
! class="blocksubhead" !
*Far*

| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | FUV
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 200 – 122 nm
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 6.20 – 10.2 eV
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
! class="blocksubhead" !
*Vacuum*

| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | VUV
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 200 – 100 nm
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 6.20 – 12.4 eV
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
! class="blocksubhead" !
*Low*

| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | LUV
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 100 – 88 nm
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 12.4 – 14.1 eV
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
! class="blocksubhead" !
*Super*

| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | SUV
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 150 – 10 nm
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 8.28 – 124 eV
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
! class="blocksubhead" !
*Extreme*

| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" |
EUV

| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 121 – 10 nm
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | 10.2 – 124 eV
|- class="wysiwyg_dashes_tr"
! class="blocksubhead" ! Beyond UV range
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" |
X-rays

| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | under 10 nm
| class="wysiwyg_dashes_td" | over 124 eV
|-


----------



## thomasssss (May 3, 2012)

Kc_read said:


> Cheers, im gonna grab some mesh and test how hot it gets before i try anyway. Wat i have in place is adequete but not apealing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


check out your local bunnings they might sell this type of fly screen that is made of metal that wouldn't melt


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 4, 2012)

What frogs need uv?


----------



## Kareeves (May 4, 2012)

one or two nights wont hert the frogs with out UV. Just don't let them go long term with out it. I believe that all frogs that are non burrowing need UV. As far as i know about burrowing frogs they all burrow during the day so rarely come out in the day so i don't worry to much about them with uv.

I should also add to this comment that i also believe burrowing frogs to be some of the harder frogs to keep long term. So dont go thinking that because they dont need alot of UV that must make them ezyer to keep. If any one is interested PM me and i will do a post on how i keep burrowing frogs long term.



Kareeves said:


> one or two nights wont hert the frogs with out UV. Just don't let them go long term with out it. I believe that all frogs that are non burrowing need UV. As far as i know about burrowing frogs they all burrow during the day so rarely come out in the day so i don't worry to much about them with uv.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 4, 2012)

With any luck, neither of them will croak :lol:

Why not use a (covered) flouro inside the enclosure? Wouldnt get hot enough to melt anything?


----------



## Kc_read (May 4, 2012)

Virides said:


> *Sourced from wikipedia. Perspex (or acrylic) absorbs wavelengths below 300nm:
> *
> PMMA transmits up to 92% of visible light (3 mm thickness), and gives a reflection of about 4% from each of its surfaces on account of its refractive index (1.4914 at 587.6 nm).[SUP][3][/SUP] It filters ultraviolet (UV) light at wavelengths below about 300 nm (similar to ordinary window glass). Some manufacturers[SUP][15][/SUP] add coatings or additives to PMMA to improve absorption in the 300–400 nm range. PMMA passes infrared light of up to 2800 nm and blocks IR of longer wavelengths up to 25000 nm. Colored PMMA varieties allow specific IR wavelengths to pass while blocking visible light (for remote control or heat sensor applications, for example).
> 
> ...


Thanks Virides, i should be getting some handles of you soon aswell



thomasssss said:


> check out your local bunnings they might sell this type of fly screen that is made of metal that wouldn't melt


Yeh will do today



Frozenmouse said:


> What frogs need uv?


as Kareeves said most arboreal frogs need uvb to digest, from what ive read



Kareeves said:


> one or two nights wont hert the frogs with out UV. Just don't let them go long term with out it. I believe that all frogs that are non burrowing need UV. As far as i know about burrowing frogs they all burrow during the day so rarely come out in the day so i don't worry to much about them with uv.
> 
> I should also add to this comment that i also believe burrowing frogs to be some of the harder frogs to keep long term. So dont go thinking that because they dont need alot of UV that must make them ezyer to keep. If any one is interested PM me and i will do a post on how i keep burrowing frogs long term.


Thanks for the help



CaptainRatbag said:


> With any luck, neither of them will croak :lol:
> 
> Why not use a (covered) flouro inside the enclosure? Wouldnt get hot enough to melt anything?


I already have a twin reflector from the original tank setup so im using that, it is covered im more worried about escapes so im just wanting to build an escape proof lid


----------



## CameronWright (May 4, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> What frogs need uv?


hahaha um im pretty sure they all do..


----------

